# Anyone get a BFP really, really late?



## littlenic

Is it true that you can get a BFP a few months into your pregnancy after testing negative up until then?

I know a question like this smacks of desperation, but there's no harm in asking eh?!


----------



## misscream

Very Very Very rarely :)


----------



## PrayinForBaby

I was almost 6 weeks before the pee stick would turn positive, but of course when I had my bloods done my levels were sky high, so I guess maybe it took my body a lil while to secrete it in my urine..idk


----------



## gina8177

I didn't get a positive urine test until I was 13 days late (I even got a negative blood test when I was 5 days late). It ends up that I ovulated late the cycle I got pregnant. Do you know when you ovulated?


----------



## littlenic

I got a faint positive opk on the 1st and 3rd June and then bd'd pretty much every day for the next 10 days (we were on holiday!). I'm now 11 days late but have been testing negative, although i haven't tested since Saturday.

Very confused!!


----------



## gina8177

Which tests are you using? You may want to try a FRER... good luck!


----------



## daniellelk

It was near enough 2month's into my pregnancy before I got my BFP after a few BFN's


----------



## MrsRH

littlenic said:


> I got a faint positive opk on the 1st and 3rd June and then bd'd pretty much every day for the next 10 days (we were on holiday!). I'm now 11 days late but have been testing negative, although i haven't tested since Saturday.
> 
> Very confused!!

ask you gp for a blood test for HCG.... that's the way to tell for sure


fingers and toes crossed
xxx


----------



## honeybun

I got mine 20 days late.My mate didnt find out till she was 6 months with 1st, 4 months with 2nd and 3 months with 3rd lol


----------



## littlenic

wow, thanks everyone; that's really some food for thought. 

Gina8177 - I've used four different ones, two different cheapie brands, a Boots mid priced one and a digital Clear Blue yesterday that also came out negative :growlmad: Can i ask what a FRER is?

Daniellek - did you suspet you were pregnant even though you were testing negative?

Honeybun - did your mate suspect anything on her three pregnancies - i bet it drove her mad waiting to find out!

I don't want to get my hopes up, but i suppose as long as my period stays away (2 weeks late today CD46), then i'm still in with a chance.

I went the doctors yesterday and she's asked me to do a urine test on monday and if that's negative she then wants me to do another in a further two weeks. If that's negative then she'll start to do bloods and a more thorough examination....how frustrating that i've got to wait so long!

Fingers crossed x


----------



## Mrschoochoo

Pah! I was still getting negatives on cheap ones at 7 weeks pregnant! The digital ones are not sensitive either. I would get a First response pregnancy test or a clearblue early test. I got a positive on both of these at 10 DPO.


----------



## gina8177

I got my first positive response on a First Response (FRER), took me longer to get one on a digital clear blue.


----------



## littlenic

thanks, i've got the doctors test to do tomorrow but i may try a first response as well.


----------



## bodacious

I didnt get positive til 8 weeks with frer.


----------



## littlenic

Thanks bodacious (love your name btw!)

After all that worrying, i suspect i'm out as i've been lightly bleeding for the past two days so suspect this is some form of AF (although she is really playing some cruel tricks on me showing up over two weeks late and not really getting started!)

Thanks for all your advice everyone....i'll go back to trying each month without having to worry that my urine just doesn't work on HPTs!!! :wacko:


----------



## Candy-panda_x

Aw :( Well I'm 2 months late, and I'm still getting negatives :/
Fingers crossed though! Might not be AF
x x x


----------



## bodacious

Turns out I wasn't 8 weeks. Apparently I ovulated way late due to wedding stress and I was only 4. Oh well. We've got a special honeymoon souvenir now.


----------



## mightyspu

you have a honeymoon baby? How lovely!


----------



## bodacious

Yep :)


----------



## November1984

I ovulated on time but as many as 7 sticks were wrong even 9 days after my missed AF. 
It happens. I think it's best to try and save your cash and not POAS too early! Easy to say huh?


----------



## littlenic

very easy to say, but much harder to resist ;-)


----------



## littlenic

Candy-panda_x said:


> Aw :( Well I'm 2 months late, and I'm still getting negatives :/
> Fingers crossed though! Might not be AF
> x x x

Are you any wiser yet Candy panda? Have you seen your doctor?
FX for you xx


----------

